# Anyone know the story on this Wayne county buck??



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is probably too early to know any answer yet but I thought it is worth asking. I came across this story last night about a buck in Wayne county that had something seriously wrong with it and had to be killed by authorities. Whatever he had wrong with him certainly didn't affect his antler growth as this was a dandy buck! I am just curious to hear what may have caused this. I have never seen one act that "out of it" before. Watch the video on the link below to see the deer from the officer's dash camera.

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...wayne-county-roadway-oblivious-to-cars-people

Not sure if the video on there is working for everyone. I noticed it did not for me on IE. Here is the Facebook link to the video.

www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3807204389579


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m thinking the growth on the neck was unrelated to its behavior, and was just a common tumor. I&#8217;ve had bucks come in for mounting that had abscesses in the brain, where there was a hole through the skull. When I cut the skull caps off, you could see that the holes were being &#8220;eaten&#8221; though from the inside out. There&#8217;s a name for it, and it&#8217;s not terrible uncommon, but I can&#8217;t recall it right now. I believe that it eventually causes deer to &#8220;lose their mind&#8221; so to speak. I don&#8217;t remember where I read the article or what causes it, but that could be the case here.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

What a shame! Very nice deer.What ever they find out let's hope that it is specific to that one particular animal.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I grew up in Wayne County, but live in Columbus now. I'll see if dad has heard anything about it. Overton is nice area to hunt. Big bucks shot out there every year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Encephalopathy?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Weird if you watch the way he is walking too....definitely something wrong upstairs unfortunately....sad too see.....

Wasnt there an article out on Deer not becoming scared of humans and it was an issue in certain counties?? Something mental wrong with them and ODNR was sopposed to be notified immediately? I swear something was posted about that earlier in the year.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

he may of just got his but kicked or the rut took its toll on him ...


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

The worst part of that video is hearing those jerks laugh.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Agitation Free said:


> The worst part of that video is hearing those jerks laugh.


..what are they supposed to do?...take it by the paw, lead it off the road and wrap him in a blanket and hug him? talk to it? tell him "its otay wittle guy, those meanies didnt mean to laugh at you". ......... its a sick animal man..... sac up


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..what are they supposed to do?...take it by the paw, lead it off the road and wrap him in a blanket and hug him? talk to it? tell him "its otay wittle guy, those meanies didnt mean to laugh at you". ......... its a sick animal man..... sac up


Hopefully, someone will be standing over you laughing when your sick, suffering and dying. Just remember to "sac up" before you die. Where is the humor of seeing an animal suffer? You probably gut shoot deer with a .22 just for laughs.


----------

